# Boss Mandrill



## -Oy- (Aug 18, 2021)

The Alpha Male Mandrill at Chester Zoo at the weekend.


----------



## horseless carriage (Aug 18, 2021)

Mandrill? I really must watch more wildlife programs.


Man drill.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 18, 2021)

Now these are some "Boss Mandrill"!  One of my all time favorite bands. You take great pictures Oy!


----------



## Pinky (Aug 18, 2021)

Another good shot, Oy .. the Mandrill appears quite calm. His face is beautiful.


----------



## -Oy- (Aug 28, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Another good shot, Oy .. the Mandrill appears quite calm. His face is beautiful.


Thanks Pinky


----------

